# G10 Serial Numbers



## USEDMODEL

Just for a laugh.

Can we find any G10 watches that are close cousins (have serial numbers near

each other)

Mine is a 1991 model Serial Number 75358.

What's yours?

Roy


----------



## jasonm

My 1985 is no: 5415317


----------



## USEDMODEL

Not even DISTANT cousins Jason.









If we get 100 serial numbers we may get one near.

I did have an 85 model once but the module gave up the ghost.









Roy


----------



## rhaythorne

I'm not an expert at this, but I think you'll find that "5415317" is just part of the "Service Reference Number", like a part no. if you will. Lots of G10's will have "W10/6645-99 5415317" stamped on them.

The serial number should be stamped below this if the watch was issued.

Mine's "2459 97"


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> My 1985 is no: 5415317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I think that set of numbers are on most of them Jason, it`s on mine and others I`ve seen on the net, no doubt Stan or someone will confirm what it means









The numbers on mine are;-

W10/6645-99

5415317

4799/97

There you go I see Rich answered the question whilest I was posting


----------



## jasonm

There you go then 'I dont know' club membership fully paid up!









I thought I was wrong as soon as I posted but I knew I would soon find out how wrong









Full numbers are: 0552/6645-99

5415317

5292

85

Translation please


----------



## USEDMODEL

I should have noticed that.......thought the serial number was a little on the long side.

W10 6545-99-541-5317 is the G1098 catalogue number and will appear on all the watches and identifies the watch as that specific model.

It should then have a serial number below that for accounting purposes and below that a date of manufacture.

Sorry I didn't notice.

Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

If I remember correctly isn`t it possible to tell which service the watch was issued to by the numbers?


----------



## jasonm

Phil M sent me the MOD G10 spec document on PDF if anyone wants it by email...PM me if you want it...


----------



## USEDMODEL

Your correct.

The Navy watches, instead of having W10 as a prefix have 0552 then the part number, so would look like this :

0552 / 6545-99-541-5317

Roy


----------



## rhaythorne

I just did a bit of googling and had a trawl of the MOD Defence Standards website. Give me an hour or so and I'll post the documents and a summary of the ones I found.

0552, if I remember correctly, is the Royal Navy, but I haven't checked


----------



## USEDMODEL

Sorry Ray

We crossed over with our reply. You are correct.

Roy


----------



## rhaythorne

Right, here we go:

A summary of all the watch-related UK MOD Defence Standards 

General Service Electronic Watches - 1980

Luminous & Non-luminous Navigator Watches - 1981

Electronic Quartz Chronometers - 1981

Stop Watches - 1992

Watch Straps - 2001

Of course, I may have missed quite a few!

Apart from the first one (plain text) they're all pdf files so you'll need Adobe Acrobat Reader in order to view them.


----------



## jasonm

Great job Rich....Nice one...


----------



## USEDMODEL

Nice one Rich. To go to all that trouble is admirable.

I can't believe forum members are sitting out there with CWC G10 watches and haven't posted their serial numbers yet.















COME ON NOW
















Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL

What I get up to in my spare time. Just checked the mil specs for nato straps.

Was trying to purchase a G10 mil spec strap the other day and a lot of the straps on sale are not mil spec and won't fit the wrist properly.

The non mil straps are 80mm for the part that goes behind the watch instead of 60 and some of them I have seen also have the first hole where the 4th or 5th hole should be on a nato standard, no good if you have a small wrist.

Beware gents

Roy


----------



## rsykes2000

Serials on the ones I have :

4799/76 (CWC W10), 76289/91 (CWC G10) and 4442/95 (CWC G10). First 2 are Army, last is Navy.


----------



## USEDMODEL

rsykes2000 said:


> Serials on the ones I have :
> 
> 4799/76 (CWC W10), 76289/91 (CWC G10) and 4442/95 (CWC G10). First 2 are Army, last is Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Well our 91 models are within 1000 of each other other, getting close.

A very nice trio, I should imagige.

Is the 1976 model one of the old mechanical CWCs?

Thanks

Roy


----------



## Stan

RN issued 1990: 71063.

RMC issued 1995: 3579


----------



## rsykes2000

USEDMODEL said:


> rsykes2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serials on the ones I have :
> 
> 4799/76 (CWC W10), 76289/91 (CWC G10) and 4442/95 (CWC G10). First 2 are Army, last is Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Well our 91 models are within 1000 of each other other, getting close.
> 
> A very nice trio, I should imagige.
> 
> Is the 1976 model one of the old mechanical CWCs?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

You're right, it's a mechanical one. Needs a service though, runs when it feels like it basically







I do like G10s though, had Precista and Pulsar ones in the last year as well. Not as big as I usually wear, and perhaps a little small for me, being 6'6" and 19.5 stone, but their accuracy is very good and they look workmanlike.


----------



## ETCHY

The no's on the back of mine are

0552/6645 - 99

5415317

65572

90

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Of course you realise with all this exchanging serial numbers there`s a danger of it looking like a trainspotters convention


----------



## rhaythorne

I "spotted" a couple of G10's watching _Dog Soldiers_ this afternoon


----------



## mad_librarian

just dragged mine from its cubby hole...

Royal Navy

9482

85

ta well

m_lib


----------



## USEDMODEL

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Of course you realise with all this exchanging serial numbers there`s a danger of it looking like a trainspotters convention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​

















We could call it the RLT Watch Watchers Club (bit like Weight Watchers) Naaa























Just enquisitive









But we do have a mixture of Army and Navy














which is cool.

Thought we would get loads on this thread and then look for numbers that were close but alas.

Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL

ETCHY said:


> The no's on the back of mine are
> 
> 0552/6645 - 99
> 
> 5415317
> 
> 65572
> 
> 90
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thanks for that Dave. Another Navy one to add to my collection of serial numbers.















Wonder how many there are?
















Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL

mad_librarian said:


> just dragged mine from its cubby hole...
> 
> Royal Navy
> 
> 9482
> 
> 85
> 
> ta well
> 
> m_lib
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thanks for that m_lib

The thread should have been known as the " Navy 0552 Mil watch serial number" as these are outnumbering the Army W10 watches.

Thanks again

Roy


----------



## Stan

I'd suspect that just because a watch had a "force" issue number didn't mean it ended up being issued that particular branch of the Armed Forces.









MoD doesn't work that way, 0552's could have ended up on RAF wrists or WHY. It would depend who needed them at the time.

I doubt many serving personnel would have noticed or even been bothered.


----------



## DavidH

2723 97

Only a coulpe of hundred off Rich. My other one is away and I can't be bothered getting it out. Then I'd have to get all my watches out. And wind them. And set them. And change the straps arround...

It takes all night


----------



## Stan

DavidH said:


> 2723 97
> 
> Only a coulpe of hundred off Rich. My other one is away and I can't be bothered getting it out. Then I'd have to get all my watches out. And wind them. And set them. And change the straps arround...
> 
> It takes all night
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Maybe tomorrow then David?


----------



## USEDMODEL

Stan said:


> I'd suspect that just because a watch had a "force" issue number didn't mean it ended up being issued that particular branch of the Armed Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoD doesn't work that way, 0552's could have ended up on RAF wrists or WHY. It would depend who needed them at the time.
> 
> I doubt many serving personnel would have noticed or even been bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Sorry to disagree with you Stan.

For the last 4 years of my service I was a TQMS (don't worry about what it means, you can't catch it














)

W10 watches were only ever issued to the Army. We did in the Engineers have a parachute squadron (9 sqn) and also marine squadron (59 Commando). The para's would have been issued W10 and the marines W10 or Navy depending on where they were stationed.

The W10 stock is issued by the Army ord depot and the Navy has totally seperate depots.

Roy


----------



## Stan

USEDMODEL said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suspect that just because a watch had a "force" issue number didn't mean it ended up being issued that particular branch of the Armed Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoD doesn't work that way, 0552's could have ended up on RAF wrists or WHY. It would depend who needed them at the time.
> 
> I doubt many serving personnel would have noticed or even been bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disagree with you Stan.
> 
> For the last 4 years of my service I was a TQMS (don't worry about what it means, you can't catch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> W10 watches were only ever issued to the Army. We did in the Engineers have a parachute squadron (9 sqn) and also marine squadron (59 Commando). The para's would have been issued W10 and the marines W10 or Navy depending on where they were stationed.
> 
> The W10 stock is issued by the Army ord depot and the Navy has totally seperate depots.
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I'll have to bow to your knowledege Roy, I left the Rocks in '82 and never saw a G10/98 quartz.









I got "given" some odd kit when I was in Norn Iron but it had no markings and the signature I gave was a grunt.









I must admit, I never looked at any stock or issue numbers on my kit other than that was isssued to me so I knew it was mine.
















Some dodgy in our mob.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Some dodgy BARSTEWARDS in all mobs Stan.

Did once get a 0552 watch off a Marine but lost that yonks ago.















Time for bed..................Goodnight all
















Roy


----------



## Stan

Sleep tight Roy.


----------



## DavidH

...it is tomorrow









Had a quick look

53004 90 I wonder how many of these things there are?


----------



## Stan

Dunno David, I've heard the total is 3000 but I ain't sure about that.









I wonder if MoD knows and would care to tell us?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> Dunno David, I've heard the total is 3000 but I ain't sure about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if MoD knows and would care to tell us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Official Secrets Act, someone would probably get locked up for a very long time if they gave out Top Secret information like that, North Korean spies might be monitoring this site


----------



## pg tips

Well I resisted long enough









0552/6645-99

5415317

29665

89

modified to crown at 9 but it's stopped working, I'll have to order another movement.


----------



## MikeM

Mines

3628/97

cheers

MikeM


----------



## USEDMODEL

Just got two more G10 / 0552s

(Navy G10 watches hereby designated 552s, sounds sort of official doesn't it, rather like the Seiko range)

Mine are both 552s (Navy .......Yuk .......didn't mean it)









Serial 40531 dated 1989

and Serial 16057 dated 1987

Going to do some stats later on in this thread to find out which are the most common......well amongst the forum members.








Thanks for all the post









Roy (usedmodel)


----------



## jasonm

You could ask Roy to post the details of the ones hes got left, he must have some time on his hands, its not like hes working on those new divers


----------



## USEDMODEL

Jason

I hope your not having a go at Roy for







relaxing







.......







doing nothing







and

NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTT

getting on with the new divers watch that EVERYONE wants

Hope not

Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I keep telling you he had 5 minutes rest in March, thats his holiday for this year









So stop worrying


----------



## USEDMODEL

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I keep telling you he had 5 minutes rest in March, thats his holiday for this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stop worrying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I'm not worried. I had 5 minutes rest last September but running out of STEAM just now























Know how you feel Roy .................




























ready for bed or is that classed as holiday as well.

Roy


----------



## PhilM

Just been looking through the thread, carn't seem to find anything about numbers starting with 0555









I'm sure one of you guys will be able to help with this one









Anway serial number is 0738

95 model


----------



## jasonm

I think you'll find its a Royal Marines one, you lucky bastard


----------



## PhilM

jasonm said:


> I think you'll find its a Royal Marines one, you lucky bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Oh yes







Thats cool. Once again thanks goes out to Roy


----------



## whistler162

Just joined the forum so I will add my serial number to the mix.

CWC G10 0552(Royal Navy) 32828/89. I have had it about 5 years now, great watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

whistler162 said:


> Just joined the forum so I will add my serial number to the mix.
> 
> CWC G10 0552(Royal Navy) 32828/89. I have had it about 5 years now, great watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Welcome to the forum Whistler, great watch the G10, do you have any other timepieces?


----------



## USEDMODEL

mach 0.0013137 said:


> whistler162 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just joined the forum so I will add my serial number to the mix.
> 
> CWC G10 0552(Royal Navy) 32828/89. I have had it about 5 years now, great watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Whistler, great watch the G10, do you have any other timepieces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum Whistler. Everyone on the forum talks very highly of the CWC G10 watch.

Hope you stay on the forum will be long and fruitful.


----------



## whistler162

mach 0.0013137 said:


> whistler162 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just joined the forum so I will add my serial number to the mix.
> 
> CWC G10 0552(Royal Navy) 32828/89. I have had it about 5 years now, great watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Whistler, great watch the G10, do you have any other timepieces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

A few

Seiko Kinetic Sport 50

Swiss Army with date, Victronix

Wenger Black Commando pocket watch - new

Helbros Alarm Chronograph with a digital and analog display

Raketa 24 hour - new to me

Vostok Radio Operator - new to me

Majestine pocket watch - needs cleaning at least, rattles in the case

In trust

My great grandfather's Hamilton pocket watch

My fathers Westclox Scotty

my grandfathers Gruen wrist watch - might be fixable, doesn't run

Waltham pocket watch - doesn't work and no hands or crystal

Gifts to give, someday, watches

Pulsar Chronograph

Skagen ladies watch


----------



## petetherig

USEDMODEL said:


> Just for a laugh.
> 
> Can we find any G10 watches that are close cousins (have serial numbers near
> 
> each other)
> 
> Mine is a 1991 model Serial Number 75358.
> 
> What's yours?
> 
> Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Mine are:

0552 etc 37027/89

0555 etc. 0144/95 (Royal marines??)

6645-99 6052627 P10475/01 Pulsar model.

I also have one of the newer CWC ones with date and no battery hatch. That has the numbers 6B/6645-99 6052627 C440. There's no date stamped there so I assume it was un-issued, although I can't see any room for the date to be stamped.

Merry Christmas everybody.

Pete


----------



## Finn

Ok I am new to forum so first I want to say hi and thanks for all the info. I contacted MWC online as regards my G10 watch details as below and I ended up getting a reply from their Australian office.

[email protected]

Below is a summary of the meaning of the markings.

WRIST WATCH

GG-W-113 >>>> Spec

6645-00-066-4279 >>>> Series

GS-OWF-52869 >>>> Contract number from buyer

JAN03/CA >>>>Date of contract

Thanks

Doug.

This is great but does that make it a 2000 watch as it has 00 in number, any other info greatly appreciated.....Finn


----------



## JoT

Finn said:


> Ok I am new to forum so first I want to say hi and thanks for all the info. I contacted MWC online as regards my G10 watch details as below and I ended up getting a reply from their Australian office.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Below is a summary of the meaning of the markings.
> 
> WRIST WATCH
> 
> GG-W-113 >>>> Spec
> 
> 6645-00-066-4279 >>>> Series
> 
> GS-OWF-52869 >>>> Contract number from buyer
> 
> JAN03/CA >>>>Date of contract
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Doug.
> 
> This is great but does that make it a 2000 watch as it has 00 in number, any other info greatly appreciated.....Finn
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hi Doug welcome to the forum.

MWC make clones of well known UK military issue watches made by CWC. The markings on the back of the MWC G10 are not genuine military / NATO but are military "style" markings. So I doubt if the 00 has any relevance, especially as the "contract date" is 2003!

I don't know if MWC supply watches to non-UK military, I haven't heard of any, perhaps a military watch expert will confirm? There is a full explanation of the genuine markings somewhere on the forum, but I can't find it.

Roy (RLT's owner) has just sold out of genuine military issued CWC G10's, but if you are interested in used issued CWC G10's contact me via the Personal Message (PM button) and I will point you in the right direction.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum Doug









As far as i know ( and I freely admit I could be wrong) `GG-W-113` was an American military specification not used on British military watches.

There was this manual wind Marathon model which used the G10 style case but again as far as I know it was never issued to the British military


















Photo by H. Seung


----------



## JoT

Looks as if MWC put a bit of everything on the back to keep everybody happy









I have no problem with the clones but it is all the misinformation that many sellers seem to promote that bugs me


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> Looks as if MWC put a bit of everything on the back to keep everybody happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with the clones but it is all the misinformation that many sellers seem to promote that bugs me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I`m with you on that John









I wouldn`t mind one of those Marathon`s


----------



## Finn

Seems as though you are correct Mach, the USA thing could be correct I received an Email containing the following info, thanks again all.

WRIST WATCH

GG-W-113 watch spec.

FED. STOCK NO. 6645-00-066-4279

CONTRACT. NO. GS-0WF-52869

JAN 03/ CA>>>>Date Of Manufacture/California

SERIAL NO. BLANK not issued U.S.

Apparently are issued to select individuals in USAF

History behind the watch:

Issued to selected USAF individuals. These watches

resembles the 46374 specification but with a couple of

differences. The radiation logo is left out from the

dial to make it more legible. Legibility is critical for pilots

sitting inside a cockpit filled with tons of gauges and dials.

These watches were built with accuracy in mind.

Accuracy is very important for the pilots

who are on missions.


----------



## JoT

Interesting ... it is the first I have heard of an MWC being issued to USAF, I would like to know who are "select individuals".

Could it be that "select individuals" commisioned the watches privately?

I remain sceptical despite what MWC have said in their e-mail.

We need Foggy's input I think


----------



## ianboydsnr

ok, i have two, as you do









first is 1990 royal navy issue 0552/6645-99 5415317 67152 90

second is army issue W10/6645-99 5415317 81044 91


----------



## Duarte

0555 Royal Marines also.

it is also my understanding that the branch codes only indicate which branch theye wrere ordered for, but not necessarily which they ended up being used by. 0552 watches are common in the Royal Marines, and the Royal Navy watches (0552) are way too common to have all been used by teh RN alone. My understanding is many of these made their way into Army stores.

Here are some of mine:

Smiths W10 2488/70

Hamilton W10 18064/73

CWC W10 2002/76

CWC W10 (no circle) 289/80

CWC W10 (w/ circle) 17322/83

Precista W10 11775/82

CWC diver 0552 045/83

Precista diver (small case) 2276/89 no branch markings, but allegedly used by RAF SAR divers, although some made their way to the Royal Navy, I am told.

CWC 0552 34424/89

CWC W10 79773/91

Pulsar P10353/01 (no branch code)

Seiko RAF chrono/ Army pilot chrono 2798/95 (no branch code)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this, # 99 is the NATO country code for the UK, 6645 is NATO # for timepieces and accessories. The last long number is the part# in the logistics system.


----------



## TimD

Precista W10 13475 / 82 reporting for duty.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## JoT

Duarte said:


> 0555 Royal Marines also.
> 
> it is also my understanding that the branch codes only indicate which branch theye wrere ordered for, but not necessarily which they ended up being used by. 0552 watches are common in the Royal Marines, and the Royal Navy watches (0552) are way too common to have all been used by teh RN alone. My understanding is many of these made their way into Army stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


My son (recently left the RN) told me that he has never seen a sailor with a G10 in 8 years in the Navy, most 0552 according to him, were used by the Royal Marines, who are part of the Royal Navy. In reality he said that very few watches are issued these days, he spent 2 years with the Marines and without exception everybody had their own watches. One possible explanation for the glut of 0552s on the market is that the Royal Navy have offloaded all their G10's to military surplus dealers. In 2004 Babcock at Rosyth dockyards (one of the RN's main contractors) offered several lots of hundreds of ex RN G10's. I think that the G10 is an historic leftover from the time when many soldiers and marines didnt have a watch ... it is only a matter of time before issued G10's become a thing of the past IMO. It is also possible that the army would buy surplus navy G10s I suppose.


----------



## psychlist

I'm sorry if this is a silly question, but by G10s do we mean these quartz movement watches as below...are we collecting the serial numbers of only that watch? This one is CWC 0552 61623/90


----------



## rhaythorne




----------



## pg tips

The british armed forces stores are an enigma no man will ever truely understand.


----------



## PhilM

So after all this does anybody know of anybody actually getting issued a G10







I know that a few of the forum members have seen service


----------



## Duarte

Here is one in use by an Army sniper..


----------



## PhilM

Thanks Duarte, great photo by the way


----------



## jimfs1

Just to add to the mix

0552/6645-99

5415317

48372

89

jim


----------



## Duarte

rhaythorne said:


> ←
> ​


Very interesting theory.. the numbers sure support it.


----------



## Stan

Looking over the Def Stan figures again I did a quick calculation, the WWEGS (ie G10 quartz) should be rated to 4.2 Atm for water resistance.

I suspect this will only apply to new watches or those that have been refurbished like the ones Roy sells.

I think they are pretty sound as I accidentaly showered in mine and it came out unblemished.

This is not a "waterproof" watch but should easily deal with normal use without problems.

Older ones that have not been "serviced" will be questionable from a WR point of view, like any watch.









This is a watch that deserves respect and should be treated with it. Imo.









Get the gaskets replaced and it will be good for most types of weather.


----------



## scottishcammy

Hi folks,

I've seen a good priced CWC G10 on the bay (wish you had oneRoy, and I'd buy it from you!). It's a battery hatch, but is not supplied with a battery. Any ideas what type of battery it takes? As you can probably tell, I was never issued one! My brother was the Regimental QM in one of his previous positions many years ago. He laughed when we were talking about that watch....he said they cost him around Â£8 to order from the company!


----------



## scottishcammy

Doh! Just found a previous post saying the watch takes a 399 battery!


----------



## PhilM

scottishcammy said:


> ....he said they cost him around Â£8 to order from the company!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Â£8 thats cheap cheap







so glad I got mine from Roy when he had them in stock


----------



## ianboydsnr

It takes a 395 battery, thats what i replace mine with, they were Â£2.99 a pair from e-bay, if i remember rightly


----------



## scottishcammy

Hi, thanks for the replies regarding the batteries. However, I am confused now! In other posts in the forum a 399 batery is mentioned, but I see you mention a 395 battery ianboydsnr. I don't want to offend anybody, but can anyone give me a definite answer?!

Cheers.


----------



## pg tips

Cammy the 395 and 399 are in essence the same battery both cross ref to a Sony SR 927 they are exactly the same size the 395 is 57 mAh the 399 56 mAh so either will do.


----------



## scottishcammy

Thanks PG.


----------



## scottishcammy

0555/6645-99

5415917

3693

95

Just arrived in the post this morning!


----------



## AndyT

Hi

Only just found this thread. My G10 is

0555/6645-99

5415317

4441

95

Supplied by Roy


----------



## N_B

...excuse the pun, but only clocked the serial no's listing 

Pulsar G10 12hr Date

V732-00L70 Quartz Movement

6645-99

6052627

P07457/01


----------



## Maseman

Mine is a 0552 So Navy by the sounds of things. Not far away from yours Jason M

3630 85

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## petetherig

There's a picture in today's Daily Telegraph of a soldier wearing one of these, so they must still be issuing them.

It looks like he's RAF Regiment. Unfortunately the photo in the online version is different.

In Col. Tim Collins' book, "Rules of Engagement", there are pictures of him with a watch on each wrist. The one on his right hand looks like a G10 but the one on his left is bigger and in the text he refers to using a Suunto watch. I hope he doesn't mind me scanning them for purely educational purposes:


----------



## slim

1990 64382 Navy Issue


----------



## ETCHY

Hello

I don't know if anyone is still interested in detailing serial no's of G10's but here's the details of my latest.

It's a 'thick cased' Precista & the no's are -

W10/6645-99-

541-5317

9642 / 82

Cheers

Dave


----------



## seikology

USEDMODEL said:


> Nice one Rich. To go to all that trouble is admirable.
> 
> I can't believe forum members are sitting out there with CWC G10 watches and haven't posted their serial numbers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME ON NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy


full serial nos:

0555/6645-99

5415317

3979

95

i take it that means the serial no is 3979 and it was manufactured in 95?


----------



## Ed875

Recently bought a 1990 issued Navy watch as a gift for a relative and decided to get another for myself. However having been inspired by this old thread I've ended up getting two, both 95 RM.

0555/6645-99-5415317

*0218*/95

&

*0318*/95

Oh the Navy watch is;

56080/90

Ed.


----------



## brummie1875

Ed875 said:


> Recently bought a 1990 issued Navy watch as a gift for a relative and decided to get another for myself. However having been inspired by this old thread I've ended up getting two, both 95 RM.
> 
> 0555/6645-99-5415317
> 
> *0218*/95
> 
> &
> 
> *0318*/95
> 
> Oh the Navy watch is;
> 
> 56080/90
> 
> Ed.


 Two nice purchase's by the sounds onnit , be nice to see some pictures of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ed875

brummie1875 said:


> Two nice purchase's by the sounds onnit , be nice to see some pictures of them. :thumbsup:


 I would if I could but I cannot get photo attacking to work.

Ed


----------



## Ed875

Changed from trying flickr to photobucket, albeit the pictures have gone to a larger size following attachment.

Ed.


----------



## brummie1875

Two nice examples you have there Ed, glad you sussed the photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drum2000

Better late than never...

0552/ 6645-99

5415317

66812

90


----------



## T1969

I'm New to this forum, hi to all  . My numbers are

w10

6645-99

5415317

0776/98

Soo much to see, read & digest on this forum :yes:


----------



## Jess

Navy 479, 1981


----------

